# Frag Swap Meet/Auction at SeaHorse_Fanatic's June 27



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

On Sunday, June 27th, the Reef Network club (a local sw fish/reefing club) will be holding its summer auction/swap meet at my place in Burnaby. 6745 Lakeview Ave. 

There will be lots of frags to buy, sell, trade. There may also be a small auction happening indoors. The event will most likely be held outside in my backyard & on my deck. Lots of local reefers are busy fragging their corals and making sure they have stuff to bring and money to buy new frags. 

SPS, LPS, softies, etc.

Used equipment and maybe stuff like test kits, supplements, etc. too.

These events are always a lot of fun and its great to meet up with local reefers.

Start time is 11am to 4:30pm (or maybe later if people want to hang out & have a bbq).

BTW, non-sw people are welcome to come by and pick the brains of local reefers in case you're interested in sw tanks, marine fish or corals.

Anthony


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Count me in Mang!!

Anthony let me know if you need help with setting up....


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

so we can show up just to buy right? 
never attended one of these and I don't have anything to frag...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We just noticed that June 20th is Father's Day. Soooooo, postponed one week to June 27th. 

Same time, same place, same event.

Just the following week. Last Sunday of June, NOT Father's Day.

Anthony


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Anthony I have been waiting since the last one you had. I am coming.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Buyers are welcome. No need to bring any frags. Money is fine

Like I stated earlier, even if you don't have a sw tank & want to come by and check it out, there should be lots to see & learn. Lots of used equipment that would work fine in fw will probably be for sale too.

Anthony


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great as I probably couldn't come on the 20th. Anthony, perhaps you should edit the first post as well so nobody misses the date change by not reading the entire thread


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, I missed last year!!
Gonna try real hard to be there this year though.
Looking forward to it Anthony, OK to bring the family in tow????
Cheers!!
Don


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone is welcome. Family members too.

If you just want to hang out, BYOM & BYOD and we'll throw it on the BBQ. The Reef Network will probably have some food & drinks available for a nominal cost for those who don't want to bother bringing stuff to eat or drink. Just bring a few bucks extra and we'll throw some dogs & marinaded chicken on the BarB for you. (Maybe some other foods as well if I'm really motivated - ie. Malaysian curry chicken with coconut milk rice).

My idea is that this will be an all-around event, not just for reefers. We'll have things for fw & sw enthusiasts to see or buy and there should be a lot of experienced fish-keepers to talk to. All levels of aquarists are expected and welcome to join.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like this is gonna be a great event, I hope the weather stays clear!!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Sounds like this is gonna be a great event, I hope the weather stays clear!!


 its raining in surrey

Mike


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Sounds like this is gonna be a great event, I hope the weather stays clear!!


My deck is covered and if the weather's not great, I have other huge tarps to cover most of my backyard.

Hopefully, in the next 3.5 weeks, summer will arrive and the sun will be out & then we can all complain about how HOT it is


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Count us in Anthony! We'll stop by at some point to shop (as hubby is frantically figuring out how to stuff yet one more frag into the already stuffed tanks!!).


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like this will be a good time. Too bad i'll be out of town working
I've told Brenda there will be Malaysian curry chicken with coconut milk rice and frags  So she will be attending, but will going fragless. Coming home with a few goddies, I hope. Have fun everyone.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

remind me; although I have been out of sw for many, many decades I have an "impromptu" auction item to donate!!! go Anthony!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, to free up all the reefers wanting to buy, sell, trade, talk reef, I asked Irene (my wife) to run the "concession" stand, so she will be "manning" the bbq & drink cooler. Whoever is hungry can buy some inexpensive eats (probably do bbq chicken, hot dogs or smokies, pop, juice & if I have time, curry chicken on coconut milk rice). So that way we all have more time to spend yapping and don't have to miss lunch or a snack to do it.

Anthony


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

ugh! I wish I could go. I need some things to get a tank going... hmm.. maybe I'll send someone


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

scherzo said:


> ugh! I wish I could go. I need some things to get a tank going... hmm.. maybe I'll send someone


Why can u go if i may ask


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I direct a youth choir and that is the day of our spring/summer BBQ! Maybe we should have it at Anthony's??? hmm.. maybe not as nice as Belcara.. actually.. for an aquarist, it is nicer!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a reminder, the swap is this Sunday at Anthony's house. Everyone's invited; even FW people D) as there's going to be a lot of used equipment available.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd definitely like to head over after my round of golf in the morning. Does all equipment go onto the auction block? I was thinking about dropping by with a kalk reactor. Not sure if I have to contact anyone first.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

The auction is just for select coral frags. There is also a swap part of the meet which will be for sales of more corals and equipment outside the auction format. So bring anything you want to sell


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, after fragging for the last month, I will have available:

Purple bonsai/purple plasma/bali tricolour frags
Deep red chalice frags
Photosynthetic gorg. frags (purple, purple whip & orange rod) - have had for over a year in captivity now, so very hardy for gorgs.
Neon green zoas
Neon orange zoas
Duncans (frags & small colonies)
Green hammers (frags & small colonies)
3 Aussie War Coral (Neon orange-red with pastel baby-blue/green centers).
Blue-Green trumpet coral (small colony).
Purple Rhodactis indica mushroom colony (4 shrooms)
Med. toadstool with long polyps (if anybody is interested).

The vast majority of these have been aquacultured, either in my tank or another local reefers' tank, so should be very hardy.

See you all in the morning/early afternoon.

Yard has been prepped. 

Deck is stained.

4 patio tables & 1 huge table & 2 small "tables" are set up with chairs for the sellers. The huge table can easily handle 3 sellers but is on the lawn & not on the covered deck.

2 bbqs prepped & ready for firing.

Malaysian curry chicken with potatoes & eggs is cooked & soaking up the flavours.

Cutlery, plates, paper towels, chips, salsa ready.

Wife & possibly parents set to help host/cook.

Seating for 30+ crazed reefers is all set.


Now if someone can bring us some good weather, we're golden.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For freshies, I will have some plants (Tonina belem & Rotala indica primarily - Java moss mass spoken for).

I also have a custom built 80g trimless reef-ready tank with nice wood stand & custom sump for $280.

As well, a 75g reef-ready with black stand & custom sump (to be made to order) for $250.

So, for anybody thinking about going salt, here's your chance.

Come out & talk to some local reefers. Some of the most experienced local reefers, as well as newbies & such will be here Sunday.

*6745 Lakeview Ave, Burnaby.

604-868-5553 or 604-437-6172*
Near Imperial & Gilley in South Burnaby.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have stacked several salt buckets next to my driveway by the street so reefers can spot the place.

Come around the right side of the four-plex to get to my backyard where the swap meet will be taking place.

Well its almost 3:30am so good night & see you all here tomorrow. Can't promise that the host will be bright eyed or bushy tailed though.


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

man i missed that swap meet dang


----------

